# Should I buy a URS4



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

I see these threads are pretty in active but I hate just joining tons of forums and then not even ending up using them. 

So I am moving out west in a week for a job promotion, I am leaving my faithful 292k mk4 jetta TDI behind in NY. I have a work vehicle so it was not imperative that I brought it with me. I have been driving the TDI for about 5 years now. I am looking to get into something bit more sporty. So I have been trying to gather up a list of my potential cars to purchase as my weekend/random week night whip. Has to be manual, prefer AWD, under 10g, and be cool(to me atleast). 

Well I thought maybe something subaru but I kinda get sick of seeing WRXs everywhere, if they only sold 5 spd SVXs!!! Then I thought maybe an audi, a kid I knew had a b5 S4 and said it was nothing but headaches, so did a friend with a 1.8t B5. Then I thought maybe B6 but I think they are a bit too new for me and too much like my Jetta in looks. so I recently saw a few URS4s for sale and starting really thinking about it. 

The past few days I have been doing a lot of research on the cars. The majority of the URs I see are very high mileage which is very encouraging! Most of the info I have read says they are pretty bullet proof, a bit on the heavy side, but great runners. Like I said I wont be daily driving it, mainly for weekend trips and maybe the occasional date during the week haha. So I have my eye on a low mileage(140k haha), in black, for around 4k. That is low mileage for what I have seen, I love black cars, and the price seems fair for the rarity of the car. They are pretty classy sleepers!! So do you guys have any extra info for me? Any insight? Pic for clicks!


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Simply put. Yes. 

Great cars with ton's of potential. 
Hop on Motorgeek.com for a more active crowd and more info.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement! That site is wayyyy better than any that I have found thus far thanks!


----------



## wanderer1983 (May 4, 2008)

YES absolutely!!! 

I'm on my second one, I had a '92 (first year, all the good stuff) and now I have a '97 (last year, not sold in the US). Best car I've ever owned.....? YES. I bought mine in Onterrible and drove it out to BC with my GF. 4500km in 4 days, best road trip ever. You can drive all day and not be sore and tired. My current one has an MTM 1+ chip (280ish hp and 320ish ft/lbs) pulls awesome and the turbo whistles nice and loud at around 22 psi . I recently installed some porsche brakes, the brakes are one of the weak links, being that they are a little under sized. They are easy to work on, lots of room in the engine bay. 

Anyway, for TONS more info check out the quattroworld forum. By far the best online car community I have ever been part of! Its full of mature and helpful people, which is a nice change after you spend some time on the vortex :laugh:

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

What a sweet trip that must have been! I used to live right across the river from Onterrible hahaha. 

I have heard that they are super comfty cars! And an easy to work on engine is a def plus! What about the drivetrain as far as maintenance goes? Is there any weak spots? The only AWD vehicle I have owned was an impreza and the drivetrain was pretty bullet proof for me atleast. 

They are such sweet sleeper cars! I still have never seen one in real life. So hopefully it isnt sold by the time I get out there next week and I can check her out!


----------



## wanderer1983 (May 4, 2008)

Drivetrain is bulletproof, and the 6spd trans from the B5 is pretty much a direct swap too 

Check this out http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=181

Maybe someone that lives close to you would meet up with you and show you one in person, maybe even take you out for a spin who knows...http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/msgs/69040.phtml

So much info in the FAQ section on quattroworld too.

Also check audifans marketplace, nice enthusiast cars pop up for sale on there from time to time.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks man, I am really liking that black car I found. Hopefully it doesnt get sold by the time I get out there. There is a ton of info on all those sites! Really been fueling my fire! I will keep ya posted if I do get it and If so expect to see me on the designated forums not the tex haha.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Do it! Be sure to feed it premium. Be ready to fix power steering line. Be ready to go to Apikol for coils and POS replacement. Be ready to be happy with tiny brakes. You will have dead LED's. If your like me you will have a crazy HVAC and Ghost's in the sunroof. Check the spare tire for a pond.

Immediately get in touch with Stromung for an exhaust. Be familiar with 034 and 2Bennet. Be prepared to fall in love with: that pipe, the comfy seats, an awesome car phone, looking at the external gate, ease of most maintenance, luxury that still rivals most cars, the turbo surge, awd and funny chattering tires when making tight turns from a stop. 

Honestly I would love to have mine back. I would look for a wagon this time. If you could find one with a 6 speed swap already done a HUGE plus. The car does well on the highway just that 6th gear would save tons of gas. Again think premium gas and 22 gallon tank. My car was absolutely bullet proof, I would say the last of Audi's Panzer Division. If this will be your only car be prepared to pay a premium for parts and maintenance. All and all do it.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

They are great cars, i have owned a few, they are solid. How far out west are you moving? I have a 95.5 s6 (last year they were sold in the US), that i'll be listing for sale soon, it is in Utah so depending on how far out you are coming, it might be an option.


----------

